
The Race to Next-Gen 2.5D/3D Chip Packages - mrpackaging
https://semiengineering.com/the-race-to-next-gen-2-5d-3d-packages/
======
mrpackaging
Will IC packaging save Moore's Law?

~~~
SemiTom
Scaling will continue in conjunction with packaging, but whether that’s
Moore’s Law is debatable. The economics of traditional shrinking are gone. It
now costs more per transistor at each new node. And the power/performance
improvements have sharply diminished from pure scaling, probably into the
range of 10% to 15% versus 30% to 50%. However, by combining architectural
improvements (neural nets, moving memory closer to processors and vice versa,
faster interconnects) and by stacking memory on die or embedded them in the
same package, it’s possible to achieve orders of magnitude improvements in
performance and power. This has been called More than Moore, and TSMC is now
calling it More Moore.

